# TTF Herald



## Eledhwen (Apr 16, 2003)

Great Idea!

Does that mean this section will disappear? How will the whole thing work?


----------



## tookish-girl (Apr 16, 2003)

Hi!
We're working on ideas at the moment. And hopefully the discussion forum will be up and running shortly so all thoughts for articles, features etc can be talked about. We need people's input so all opinions are good!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 23, 2003)

> Does that mean this section will disappear? How will the whole thing work?



If by "this section", you mean the Entmoot, then the answer is no- it will not disappear. 

We aren't completely sure about all of the details of the Herald's form, but right now, it looks like it will be done as a webpage.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 24, 2003)

Good. I was worried that the whole News and Announcements section would vanish, and we'd have to work through some sort of e-zine format thingy.


----------

